# Mountain lodging.Major outfitter expansion.



## Wazoo (Feb 12, 2010)

Canon City: Take a look at the expanded features at Colorado Whitewater Rafting | Rafting in Colorado | River Rafting Colorado | Colorado Rafting | RoyalGorgeRafting.net, or go to www.RoyalGorgeVacationRentals.com

Now attracting : Meeting, and Wedding groups. Come see your friends at RGR.


----------

